

Minecraft server built in Node.js - chapel
http://github.com/welterde/nodecraft

======
ludwig
You linked to a fork of the original project
<http://github.com/nornagon/nodecraft>

~~~
chapel
Ah, thanks. I didn't notice at first. Though the fork has more recent commits
where as the main hasn't had any for a while now. Still pretty cool and hope
it goes somewhere.

------
andrewgodwin
Even more impressively, this appears to be for the new protocol version - the
new protocol is significantly harder to implement a server for than the old
one (I say this having written custom servers for both in Python), and
requires, among other things, a full lighting implementation in the server.

I'd be curious to see how this compares to the Java one for speed (and some
other SMP servers that are springing up) - it's quite difficult to store an
infinite size map efficiently in memory and still keep good random access
times.

------
daredevildave
They might want to switch that to the UDP server ( dgram ) Networked games
over TCP is not usually recommended: [http://gafferongames.com/networking-for-
game-programmers/udp...](http://gafferongames.com/networking-for-game-
programmers/udp-vs-tcp/)

~~~
maushu
They can't if the minecraft client uses TCP.

~~~
daredevildave
Doh, sorry, obviously.

In which case, I wonder whether he (notch) is going to have trouble with the
online performance. I've tried online play briefly and it didn't seem bad, I
guess it isn't really twitch based.

~~~
jasondavies
I've played online (a few weeks ago) and there did seem to be problems with
the server due to periodic GC causing massive lag and disconnections every so
often.

~~~
moxiemk1
It could also be people laying minecart track. This, unfortunately, completely
kills the server and makes it need to be restarted.

~~~
joshu
in my experience, tracks on smp hosed the clients, not the server.

~~~
TeHCrAzY
Server takes a massive hit as well.

------
abronte
This is pretty awesome, can't wait to try it out. The current minecraft server
is such a memory hog and can be sort of hard to run a decent server on a small
VPS. I wonder how this version compares.

------
FrancescoRizzi
For a sec, I thought it said "Node.js built in Minecraft" and didn't even find
it a bit weird...

------
robinduckett
I knew this was coming..

